# Saffi's first day at day care



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Our little girl started day care today ! Her carer Kim picked her up at 7.30am this morning and dropped her off with my parents at 3.45pm. This is the photo Kim just sent me from earlier today! The black puppy to her left is a Bernese Mountain Dog so fully grown will be much much bigger than Saffi .










Apparently she is practically fearless and her recall is very good – hurrah!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic news! Well done Saffi! I bet she had loads of fun! X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done Saffi - love the photo


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great photos. They are almost human-like! - like a group of kids off on a day trip! Saffi looks great! Janex


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable!! she is just so cute! and wow that pup beside her must be YOUNG!! because it is going to get HUGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a lovely picture c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant. Which dog did the driving? lol.
I can't see a driver


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news! I am pleased it went well.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fab pic! Glad it went so well. xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!  She looks like shes a very outgoing pup


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So glad Saffi enjoyed her first day at daycare - it looks like her and her side kick can't wait to get out of the car to explore and have fun, whilst the other dog looks like he's been there, done it and got the t-shirt - lol.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Not only is she outgoing… she’s also thinks the world revolves around her. In our eyes it does, of course. But when we see people in the street who don’t stop to pet her she looks at me in disbelief as if to say, ‘what’s their problem? Don’t they know I’m the best thing since sliced bread?’


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Not only is she outgoing… she’s also thinks the world revolves around her. In our eyes it does, of course. But when we see people in the street who don’t stop to pet her she looks at me in disbelief as if to say, ‘what’s their problem? Don’t they know I’m the best thing since sliced bread?’


lol I remember Obi doing that....ah puppy days....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Do they stop? 

She stands on her hind legs with her paws outstretched determined to reach people even if they haven't made eye contact. If she wasn't so cute it would be slightly embarrassing


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Do they stop?
> 
> She stands on her hind legs with her paws outstretched determined to reach people even if they haven't made eye contact. If she wasn't so cute it would be slightly embarrassing


He would make eye contact and pull towards them and then try to jump up, if they didn't stop he would turn his head and try to follow...then just look up at me as if to say "huh?" Fortunately most people obliged with a hello and stroke.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness it’s not just us!


----------

